# My fishing buddy cleaned up for a slow day



## nfluencial (May 31, 2013)

I don't ever post, but I lurk a lot. We just got started heavily fishing last year and got skunked most of the time. After reading on here and stalking your posts we have started doing well. My youngest, Madison (11) and I are hooked. We have been hitting bridges, piers, shoreline, grass flats etc and are enjoying our catch. We now have family Sunday dinners from what we get on Fridays and Saturdays. I must admit that she out fishes me many times. This Saturday we went to the island for some shore fishing and only scored a few hard tail and ladyfish. We went home for her softball game and immediately got back in the truck for some fishing under the brooks bridge. After two hours of nothing she wanted to go to the pier but we hung tight at the bridge. Hooked into something with a hermit crab on the line so big it snapped my leader after a five minute fight. Second reel starts screaming just after that and I grabbed the rod and Madie walks up looking excited so I gave her the rod and let her catch it. She fought for a couple minutes and brought herself in a keeper juvenile drum. She was grinning ear to ear and talking trash about being the better fisher. Couldn't be happier. She is turning out to be quite the angler. Mother's Day dinner for the wife was saved by Madison and her catch of the day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say, been a member fer 2 years and this is your 2nd post??? Come on, I expect 1 post a year to at least bump up to 2 a year!!!

Love them kids catching them fish!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to get your daughter out there and catch'em !


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

*post*

You learn a lot from those that know what to do . I just need some one to show me how to send and post pics. Very slow and dont yell at me, It could take a while. I also have a pad on the counter I would like to learn.from some one that than put up with comp stupid would be great. P s Ill pay, Not for Collage but Ill pay.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

lees way2 said:


> You learn a lot from those that know what to do . I just need some one to show me how to send and post pics. Very slow and dont yell at me, It could take a while. I also have a pad on the counter I would like to learn.from some one that than put up with comp stupid would be great. P s Ill pay, Not for Collage but Ill pay.


From your computer or phone ?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

So good to see the young ones get hooked into fishing. Same happened to me with my dad way back then. Never looked back after. My fondest memories since and tastiest meals revolve around fishing. Can't say I ever met a dedicated angler who went astray in life.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> You learn a lot from those that know what to do . I just need some one to show me how to send and post pics. Very slow and dont yell at me, It could take a while. I also have a pad on the counter I would like to learn.from some one that than put up with comp stupid would be great. P s Ill pay, Not for Collage but Ill pay.



When you are up late and I'm out, let me know and I can swing by and show ya!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

that's what it's all about!!! SHe will remember these fishing trips all her life and then teach her youngins how to fish.


----------



## nfluencial (May 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Out of all my kids, she loves fishing the most. It doesn't matter wether it's fresh or salt she wants to get a line wet. Though like her dad and grandfather, she prefers salt. My other two love freshwater fishing and want to hunt with me. I've been blessed, no matter what I bring home to eat, they eat it no questions asked and do it with excitement.


----------

